# Der große Weltraum-Thread



## Wolfner (4. September 2011)

Hallihallo,

ich hab keinen Thread zum Thema Weltraum/Science-Fiction etc. gesehen und da ich gestern über eine kleine (gratis) Simulation gestolpert bin, dacht ich mir, ich mach einfach mal einen auf._*

*_Ihr könnt natürlich gerne alles posten was euch zum Thema einfällt.

MfG
Wolfner_*
*_


----------



## Wolfner (4. September 2011)

Zu der Simulation:
Das Ding heißt SpaceEngine und ist genau richtig für all jene, die schon immer mal gerne durchs Weltall gedüst wären, jedoch den Ar*** nichtmal vor die eigene Tür bringen :-B

Homepage: http://en.spaceengine.org/
Download: http://en.spaceengin...version/2-1-0-3 (*Achtung*: Version veraltet - neuere Version in Downloadsektion der Homepage)

Die Simulation basiert auf den Positionsdaten der bekannten Sterne. Ihr könnt alles anfliegen, angucken und euch von der schieren Größe des Universums verunsichern lassen.


Ein kurzes Einführungsvideo:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xpnucN12uBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Steuerung:

Maus+WASD - Koordinierung
Linke Maustaste - Auswahl
Mittlere Maustaste - Zoom
Mausrad - Geschwindigkeit bestimmen
Space - Zeit stoppen (wichtig, damit euch die Planeten nicht davonrotieren)
F1: Allgemeines Menü
F2: Sternensystem eines angeklickten Planeten 

"Strg+Enter" ergibt übrigens Vollbild.


Screenshots:

*Mars von Phobos aus gesehen
*(der Mars sieht im Programm etwas seltsam aus, keine Ahnung weshalb)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​*
Pluto*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Charon (Nachbar von Pluto)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
*Ein fiktionaler Planet im Alpha Centauri System*
(der Programmierer hat sich hier und da ein kleines Easter-Egg geleistet. So finden sich bspw. Pandora und Arrakis/Dune auf der Sternenkarte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Noch mehr surreale Landschaften*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
Bis zum Rande der Galaxie...*
(Zugegebenermaßen: Je weiter man nach draussen fliegt, umso berechneter werden die Systeme. Die inneren Systeme basieren jedoch meistens auf realen Daten. Tut aber alles dem Entdeckerdrang keinen Abbruch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*...und noch weiter**... viel weiter!*
(Rand der kleinen Magellanschen Wolke - "nur" 166.000 Lichtjahre entfernt. Oder "einfacher" 975.85 Trillionen Meilen)
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​Musik gibts keine. Ich empfehle wie immer einfach den X-Soundtrack aufzudrehen. Das hier ist ne ganz gute Liste:
http://www.youtube.c...D4AEC9AA4059A2B


Wenn euer Bartle-Test also Explorer ergibt, worauf wartet ihr noch? Stürzt euch ins All und postet ein paar hübsche Screenshots 

MfG
Wolfner


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2011)

Ha so ein Programm hatte ich auch mal... kann mich aber nicht mehr an den Namen erinnern...
Das einzige was mir dabei fehlt ist ein... Live Update... ich würd schon gern die neuesten Entdeckungen "persönlich" Begutachten!


----------



## Wolfner (4. September 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie oft der Autor die Sternenkarte akutalisiert. Ist allerdings auch nur eine (fortgeschrittene) Beta. Vielleicht kommts ja noch.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## schneemaus (4. September 2011)

Mein Problem ist da ein ganz Anderes. Gibt's da ne Zoom-Funktion oder bin ich einfach zu doof, um unser Sonnensystem in der Milchstraße zu finden? Ich flieg da jetzt seit ner halben Stunde rum und find nix. Ist aber auch alles so klein o.O

Edit: Ich glaub, ich hab begriffen, wie es funktioniert. Nur finden ist nun die andre Sache.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. September 2011)

gibt es eine art bookmark funktion mit eventuell vorgemerkten(interessanten) planeten etc? ich flieg ständig nur an sternen vorbei und die sind ziemlich öde anzugucken^^


----------



## schneemaus (4. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> gibt es eine art bookmark funktion mit eventuell vorgemerkten(interessanten) planeten etc? ich flieg ständig nur an sternen vorbei und die sind ziemlich öde anzugucken^^



Gib ma F3 ein und dann "Earth" oder sonst irgendwas. Dann draufklicken und Shift + G drücken, dann fliegste da automatisch hin x)


----------



## tear_jerker (4. September 2011)

danke dir


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. September 2011)

Ziemlich cool, muss ich schon zugeben (gerade weil ich mich für sowas doch SEHR interessiere).

btw: Weiß einer ob es dort Planeten aus Star Wars gibt? Hab Tatooine, Endor etc. gesucht aber nicht gefunden :/ Fänds ein bisschen Schade wenn es die nicht gäbe, selbst wenn es nur einer ist...


----------



## Ogil (4. September 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> btw: Weiß einer ob es dort Planeten aus Star Wars gibt? Hab Tatooine, Endor etc. gesucht aber nicht gefunden :/ Fänds ein bisschen Schade wenn es die nicht gäbe, selbst wenn es nur einer ist...


Ich weiss es wird Dich schockieren: Das Star Wars Universum ist nicht real und somit wirst Du dessen Planeten nicht in einer Simulation finden, welche auf realen astonomischen Daten basiert.


----------



## Wolfner (4. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist da ein ganz Anderes. Gibt's da ne Zoom-Funktion oder bin ich einfach zu doof, um unser Sonnensystem in der Milchstraße zu finden? Ich flieg da jetzt seit ner halben Stunde rum und find nix. Ist aber auch alles so klein o.O
> 
> Edit: Ich glaub, ich hab begriffen, wie es funktioniert. Nur finden ist nun die andre Sache.



Zoom gibts auf der mittleren Maustaste.

*
*Ahja und Menüs sind auf F1 und F2 versteckt.

F1: Allgemeines Menü
F2: Sternensystem eines angeklickten Planeten (rechtsklick auf die Planeten der Liste ergibt wieder ein System des Planetens und seiner Monde)

Edit:



Ogil schrieb:


> Ich weiss es wird Dich schockieren: Das Star Wars Universum ist nicht real und somit wirst Du dessen Planeten nicht in einer Simulation finden, welche auf realen astonomischen Daten basiert.



Ich glaube nicht dass das so gemeint war:

http://en.wikipedia....oine_in_science

Das System heißt HD 188753.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_188753

Ist allerdings noch relativ frisch. Konnte es in der Simulation auch nicht finden.
Ist aber nicht so, dass es das einzige System mit zwei Sonnen wäre


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. September 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich weiss es wird Dich schockieren: Das Star Wars Universum ist nicht real und somit wirst Du dessen Planeten nicht in einer Simulation finden, welche auf realen astonomischen Daten basiert.



Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst das das Star-Wars Universum nicht real ist. Ich habe einfach nur gehofft, das der/die Entwickler da vielleicht irgendwo ein kleines Easteregg eingebaut hätten. Ich hätte es jedenfall gemacht, aber ist letztenendes auch egal....


----------



## Wolfner (4. September 2011)

Noch ein Hinweis: Alpha Centauri ist schlauerweise nicht als solches sondern als "&#945; cen" bzw. Toliman abgespeichert.

Immer wenn ich in einen Sternen-Cluster reinfliege stürzt die Simulation ab ;_;

Wundert mich allerdings nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2011)

Ist halt die Kurzfassung von Rigil Kentaurus ^^
Wenn ein Sternensystem, hier präziser ein Binärsystem, soviele Namen hat muss man sich eben für einen oder zwei entscheiden und da kommt es dann ganz auf die persönliche Färbung und Umgebung an


----------



## tear_jerker (4. September 2011)

boah, man sollte vielelicht eine epileptikerwarnung in den op rein schreiben. sobald man mit über 10pc/sek in einen sternenhaufen fliegt wird man ja von lichtgewitter erschlagen xD


----------



## Silenzz (4. September 2011)

Hey, ich kann die Simulation irgendwie nicht starten :/ Hab sie runtergeladen, gestartet über die .exe Datei und dann kommt die Fehlermeldung: "SpaceEngine.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.". Weiß jemand was man da machen kann, habe den Simulator von 2 verschiedenen Mirrors von der HP geladen.


----------



## Wolfner (4. September 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hey, ich kann die Simulation irgendwie nicht starten :/ Hab sie runtergeladen, gestartet über die .exe Datei und dann kommt die Fehlermeldung: "SpaceEngine.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.". Weiß jemand was man da machen kann, habe den Simulator von 2 verschiedenen Mirrors von der HP geladen.



Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher hat dein Rechner und auf welchem Betriebssystem führst du die Simulation aus?
Das Ding ist ziemlich rechenaufwendig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unkas72 (4. September 2011)

Hu, das ist ja mal cool. Müsste man nur noch mit einem guten Spiel kombinieren, wie beispielsweise seinerzeit Elite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2011)

Lädt er erst etwas oder stürzt der sofort ab? Meine Graka unterstützt offenbar nicht die benötigten Shade dafür xD


----------



## Silenzz (4. September 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher hat dein Rechner und auf welchem Betriebssystem führst du die Simulation aus?
> Das Ding ist ziemlich rechenaufwendig.



Habe 3326 MB Ram und nutze Windows XP SP3 als Betriebssystem.


----------



## schneemaus (4. September 2011)

*hüstel* Falls es jemanden interessiert, was ich bis jetzt so auf die Reihe bekommen hab:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1uEuaScLMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. September 2011)

mein fundstück des tages 
 [attachment=12168:scr00000.jpg]

könnte aus spore stammen^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. September 2011)

Von denen hab ich auch schon ein paar gesehen, sehen echt seltsam aus.

Edit: Macht ziemlich viel Spaß einfach einen zufälligen Stern anzuklicken und zu ihm hinzufliegen. Kann man richtig schöne Sachen sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (4. September 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Habe 3326 MB Ram und nutze Windows XP SP3 als Betriebssystem.



Eigenartig.
Was für ein Prozessor?




schneemaus schrieb:


> *hüstel* Falls es jemanden interessiert, was ich bis jetzt so auf die Reihe bekommen hab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hübsch


----------



## Silenzz (4. September 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Eigenartig.
> Was für ein Prozessor?


AMD Phenom X2 550 Processor, MMX, 3D Now (2 CPUS), - 3,1GHZ.
Habe jetzt mal dxdiag ausgeführt und die Datein 1:1 übernommen


----------



## Wolfner (4. September 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> AMD Phenom X2 550 Processor, MMX, 3D Now (2 CPUS), - 3,1GHZ.
> Habe jetzt mal dxdiag ausgeführt und die Datein 1:1 übernommen



Das ist... eigenartig.
Eigentlich erfüllt der Rechner alle Voraussetzungen.

Hast du alle Treiber auf dem neusten Stand? (Da fällt mir ein, welche Grafikkarte hast du?)


Ich flieg solange mal weiter raus....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*weiter *raus....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*WEITER *raus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Okay, zu weit... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_"Horst-Kevin tu mal die Dromedar-Galaxie winken!"_

(das sind keine Sterne im Hintergrund )


----------



## Silenzz (4. September 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Das ist... eigenartig.
> Eigentlich erfüllt der Rechner alle Voraussetzungen.
> 
> Hast du alle Treiber auf dem neusten Stand? (Da fällt mir ein, welche Grafikkarte hast du?)


Habe die ATI Radeon HD 5700, ich verstehs ja auch nicht, die Treiber sind alle aktuell und trotzdem wills nicht laufen 

&#8364;dith: Kann dir ja mal den Problembericht posten, vll. hilft dir das.


----------



## Wolfner (4. September 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Habe die ATI Radeon HD 5700, ich verstehs ja auch nicht, die Treiber sind alle aktuell und trotzdem wills nicht laufen
> 
> €dith: Kann dir ja mal den Problembericht posten, vll. hilft dir das.



Jo, schicks einfach per PM.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. September 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> _"Horst-Kevin tu mal die Dromedar-Galaxie winken!"_



das kommt mir so vertraut vor, könnte das aus karl gabels weltraumabenteuern sein?


----------



## Wolfner (5. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das kommt mir so vertraut vor, könnte das aus karl gabels weltraumabenteuern sein?



Kann sein, allerdings waren mir die bislang unbekannt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. September 2011)

eine herrliche Komikreihe aus der DDR. Vom Karikaturisten Erich Schmitt 
falls jemand das Buch auf einem Flohmarkt entdeckt, sollte er auf jeden Fall zugreifen.
hier mal ein Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die Erde und unser Mond... von etwa 6 Millionen Meilen aus gesehen von der Sonde Juno 

So klein und unscheinbar... nur ein blauer Punkt im Himmel... und noch weniger von einem anderen Sternensystem aus...


----------



## Haxxler (9. September 2011)

Ich muss mich hier mal über die ganzen Nibiru-Heinis auskotzen. Kein Tag vergeht ohne neue schwachsinnige Videos auf Youtube, auf denen man angeblich Nibiru sehen soll. Dazu kommt noch das blöde "Elenin wird uns alle auslöschen"-Gelaber. Wann werden diese Leute endlich mal anfangen sich zu informieren und nicht jeden Hokuspokus-Kram glauben? So, jetzt gehts mir besser ^^



PS: Falls es hier Anhänger dieser Theorie gibt und diese sich jetzt beleidigt fühlen... ach is mir auch egal


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. September 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> [Bild]
> Das ist die Erde und unser Mond... von etwa 6 Millionen Meilen aus gesehen von der Sonde Juno
> 
> So klein und unscheinbar... nur ein blauer Punkt im Himmel... und noch weniger von einem anderen Sternensystem aus...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echtes Foto der Erde aus eine Entfernung von etwa 6,4 Milliarden Kilometern, zusammengesetzt aus rund 60 Fotos der Raumsonde Voyager 1 die das ganze Sonnensystem zeigen.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. September 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich muss mich hier mal über die ganzen Nibiru-Heinis auskotzen. Kein Tag vergeht ohne neue schwachsinnige Videos auf Youtube, auf denen man angeblich Nibiru sehen soll. Dazu kommt noch das blöde "Elenin wird uns alle auslöschen"-Gelaber. Wann werden diese Leute endlich mal anfangen sich zu informieren und nicht jeden Hokuspokus-Kram glauben? So, jetzt gehts mir besser ^^
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Falls es hier Anhänger dieser Theorie gibt und diese sich jetzt beleidigt fühlen... ach is mir auch egal



jetzt musste ich erstmal nachlesen was niburu darstellen soll. nach einer unfreiwillig komischen internetseite (raumbrueder.de) wusste ich wieder was das war. immernoch faszinierend wie leute an sowas festhalten können obwohl es physialisch nicht möglich ist


----------



## BlizzLord (9. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> jetzt musste ich erstmal nachlesen was niburu darstellen soll. nach einer unfreiwillig komischen internetseite (raumbrueder.de) wusste ich wieder was das war. immernoch faszinierend wie leute an sowas festhalten können obwohl es physialisch nicht möglich ist



Find die Seite irgendwie genial sie stellen eine Behauptung nach der andren auf ohne auch nur ansatzweise Beweiße zu bringen. :>

Wobei meiner meinung nach das Argument "physikalisch unmöglich" etwas dürftig finde.
Ich mein vor x-Jahren dachte man auch fliegen währe wahnsinn. 
(Nein ich glaube nicht an diesen Nibiru unsinn)

Aber wer weiss schon was da draußen so abgeht.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. September 2011)

Die Sache mit Nibiru erinnert mich so ein bisschen an Nemesis.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. September 2011)

Aua... aua... aua...
Das tut so dermaßen weh...


----------



## schneemaus (10. September 2011)

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!    

Danke, vielen Dank, lieber Haxxler, dass du das hier erwähnt hast. Bin grade auch auf dieser Raumbrüder-Seite und krieg mich nicht mehr ein vor Lachen - Köstliche Unterhaltung 


Edit:



> Die 1950 im Irak gefundenen 4000 Jahre alten Tontäfelchen, erzählen die Geschichte der Götter, die sie Anunnaki(Die vom Himmel kamen, kommen auf die Erde) nannten. Die Anunnaki traten als Herren und Gebieter auf und wurden wie Götter verehrt(wen wunderts). Sie gründeten unterschiedliche Kulturen, Religionen, Sprachen und Philosophien, deren einziger Zweck es war die Menschheit untereinander zu verfremden und in fortgesetzten Konfliktzustand zu halten.



Gnihihihihi


----------



## zoizz (10. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!
> 
> Danke, vielen Dank, lieber Haxxler, dass du das hier erwähnt hast. Bin grade auch auf dieser Raumbrüder-Seite und krieg mich nicht mehr ein vor Lachen - Köstliche Unterhaltung
> 
> ...



Lach nicht, auch wir westlichen Gläubigen wurden in einem solchen Glauben erzogen:


> Da stieg der Herr herab, um sich Stadt und Turm anzusehen, die die Menschenkinder bauten. _Nun befürchtet er, dass ihnen nichts mehr unerreichbar sein_ [wird]_, was sie sich auch vornehmen_, das heißt, dass das Volk übermütig werden könnte und vor nichts zurückschreckt, was ihm in den Sinn kommt. Gott _verwirrt_ ihre Sprache und vertreibt sie _über die ganze Erde_. Die Weiterarbeit am Turm endet gezwungenermaßen.


Wiki


Hihihi ^^


----------



## schneemaus (10. September 2011)

Jep. Find ich genauso bescheuert. Und mag sein, dass du so erzogen wurdest - ich nicht 

So, ich geh jetzt zum Friseur und lach mich über die Nibiru-Theorie kaputt


----------



## Haxxler (10. September 2011)

Mal von diesem Nibiru-Zeug abgesehen, finde ich es schon extrem interessant, dass es irgendwo außen im Sonnensystem ein sehr massebehaftetes Objekt geben müsste. Die merkwürdige Bahn von Neptun deutet zumindest darauf hin. Allerdings weiß man ja bis heute nicht genau, was es sein könnte. Die Zwergplaneten können Neptun ja nicht beeinflußen. Für einen Planet wäre das Ding auch eigentlich zu schwer, aber ein Stern kanns natürlich auch nicht sein. Leider wurde das Thema durch diese Untergangsheinis ziemlich geschädigt und wird kaum noch wissenschaftlich behandelt. Hier von Harry nochmal besser erklärt ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-SZ-Xbg5q-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Auriga__ (10. September 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> ..., aber ein Stern kanns natürlich auch nicht sein.



An dieser Stelle will ich widersprechen. Meiner Meinung nach könnte es sehr wohl sein, dass die äussersten Planeten (Uranus, Neptun, Pluto) von einem anderen Stern angezogen werden. Naja okay, Stern ist ein blöder Begriff, ich sollte Sonnensystem sagen. Denn nicht nur der Stern als Zentrum eines Sonnensystems besitzt eine Anziehungskraft, sondern das Sonnensystem selber auch noch. In unserer Milchstrasse ist das dann wie ein Pendel. Die verschiedenen Anziehungskräfte der Sonnensysteme stören sich gegenseitig, sobald sich diese nahe genug kommen. Dadurch könnte es durchaus sein, dass gewisse Objekte im eigenen System beeinflusst werden.




Haxxler schrieb:


> Leider wurde das Thema durch diese Untergangsheinis ziemlich geschädigt und wird kaum noch wissenschaftlich behandelt.



Das stimmt, ich finde es sehr schade. 
Aber hier kann ich auch noch was dazu sagen:
Wie oben erklärt bestehen Wechselwirkungen zwischen den Sonnensystemen. Und je weiter nach aussen man geht, desto grösser ist die Beeinflussung.
Es gibt eine wissenschaftliche Studie, die erklären will, dass die "äusserste Schicht" unseres Sonnensystems aus der _Oortsche Wolke_ besteht. Diese ist eine Ansammlung verschiedener Weltraumobjekte, also Asteroiden (=> Wie der Kuipergürtel nur um das ganze Sonnensystem herum).
Folgendes:
Man nehme an, ein fremdes Sonnensystem nähert sich uns. Durch die Anziehungskraft die dadurch ausgeübt wird, wird ein Teil der Oortschen Wolke nach aussen verzerrt.
Sobald aber die Anziehungskräfte verschwinden geht die Oortsche Wolke wieder in ihre Ursprungsposition zurück, da jetzt die Kraft unserer Sonne die oberhand hat. Durch den dadurch entstandenen "Schwung" kann es sein, dass sich Teile dieser Wolke lösen und ins innere unseres Sonnensystems begeben; diese treffen je nach dem auf ein anderes Objekt oder auch nicht. Aber das kann keiner sagen.
Und sowieso: die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass sowas passiert ist iwie 1 zu einer Milliarde. Bevor ein Asteorid die Erde gefährdet muss er erst Mal am Gravitationsfeld von Jupiter und Saturn vorbei... xD Oder er kollidiert im Kuipergürtel auf einen anderen Asteoriden und wird geblockt... ^^


----------



## Haxxler (25. September 2011)

Wundert mich ja eigentlich schon, dass das bisher niemand hier gepostet hat.

http://www.faz.net/artikel/C30108/teilchenphysik-einstein-ueberholt-30722919.html


----------



## tear_jerker (25. September 2011)

ich hatte überlegt es hier zu posten, aber wirklich was mit dem weltraum hat das ja nun nicht so sehr direkt was zu tun 
außerdem steht ja noch der wissenschaftliche diskurs dazu aus. im moment stehen ja nur die ergebnisse im raum ohne das andere die gelegenheit hatten etwaige fehler drin zu entdecken.
fall es sich aber als war heraustellt wär das endlich mal wieder eine sensation in der physik


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2011)

XKCD zu diesem Thema:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich denke auch eher, dass das ein Messfehler ist. Es geht hier ja um eine Strecke von über 700 Kilometern und einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied von 60*10^-9 Sekunden. Aber gespannt bin ich trotzdem, was die Prüfung ergibt


----------



## Wolfner (10. Januar 2012)

Es gibt übrigens eine neue Version von SpaceEngine:

http://en.spaceengine.org/


Plus ein wenig Ansporn zum Weltall-Erkunden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wupToqz1e2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thjodrerir (11. Januar 2012)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wundert mich ja eigentlich schon, dass das bisher niemand hier gepostet hat.
> 
> http://www.faz.net/artikel/C30108/teilchenphysik-einstein-ueberholt-30722919.html



Hätte ich diesen Thread schon zuvor gefunden, würde ich das auch posten 

Aber würde es nicht heißen, dass wir unsere Idee des Funktionierens des Weltraums überdenken sollten?
Ich meine, mir wurde mein ganzes Leben lang erzählt, dass nichts schneller sein kann als das Licht.

Könnte das nicht theoretisch heißen, falls wir eine Geschwindigkeit schneller als das Licht erreichen könnten, 
demfalls auch schneller durch die Zeit reisen könnten? Denn wenn man Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreicht, reist
man automatisch in die Zukunft.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Januar 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Hätte ich diesen Thread schon zuvor gefunden, würde ich das auch posten
> 
> Aber würde es nicht heißen, dass wir unsere Idee des Funktionierens des Weltraums überdenken sollten?
> Ich meine, mir wurde mein ganzes Leben lang erzählt, dass nichts schneller sein kann als das Licht.
> ...



ähhhh ....nein?
schneller als licht würde zum momentanen zeitpunkt noch bedeuten in der zeit zurück zu reisen. 
selbst wenn diese partikel schneller waren als das licht, dann ist das noch lange keine umkreppellung des univerums


----------



## Thjodrerir (11. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ähhhh ....nein?
> schneller als licht würde zum momentanen zeitpunkt noch bedeuten in der zeit zurück zu reisen.
> selbst wenn diese partikel schneller waren als das licht, dann ist das noch lange keine umkreppellung des univerums



Es ist prinzipiell nicht möglich in die Vergangenheit zu reisen. Insbesondere Reisen in die Vergangenheit würden die
eindeutige Reihenfolge von Ursache und Wirkung durcheinanderbringen und die gesamte Physik in Frage stellen.

Die Allgemeine Relativitätstheorie lässt es zwar zu, jedoch zweifeln Physiker daran.

Mehr dazu: Warum der Weg in die Vergangenheit versperrt ist


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. Januar 2012)

> Denn wenn man Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreicht, reist
> man automatisch in die Zukunft.


Man reist auch mit dem Auto automatisch in die Zukunft... Sogar jetzt während ich vorm PC sitze reise ich in die Zukunft.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Januar 2012)

eben das habe ich doch gesagt.
anders als du der komischerweise was von der zukunft redet was keinerlei physikalischen background hat


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. Januar 2012)

EDIT:
Pardon, es sah aus als würdest du dich auf meinen Post beziehen.


----------



## Thjodrerir (11. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> eben das habe ich doch gesagt.
> anders als du der komischerweise was von der zukunft redet was keinerlei physikalischen background hat



Tut mir leid, habe mich geirrt und was verwechselt. 

Habe darüber mal eine sehr interessante Sendung mit Stephen Hawking gesehen, und mich
mal dirket zum Physiker ernannt


----------



## Soladra (11. Januar 2012)

Um mal auf P'N'P zu kommen: Zockt hier wer Frostzone oder Shadowrun?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

So richtige Zeitreisen sind aber nie möglich, da sich bei der Lichtgeschwindigkeit die Masse von einem selbst so erhöht das man schon längst vor der Lichtgeschwindigkeit gestorben ist. 
Jedoch wären Zeitreisen durch Wurmlöcher möglich, wobei wir nie ein Wurmloch gesehen haben.
Alternativ gibt es auchnoch Theorien, dass schwarze Löcher zusammengefallene Wurmlöcher sind, und das diese schwarzen Löcher quasi "Portale" in andere Universen/Zeiten sind. Jedoch kann man das auch nicht beweisen, da man:
A ein Schwarzes Loch auch nie wirklich gesehen hat sondern nur eines Vermutet
B Die Gravitationskraft des schwarzen Loches jegliche Dinge Zerreissen würde.



Haxxler schrieb:


> Mal von diesem Nibiru-Zeug abgesehen, finde ich es schon extrem interessant, dass es irgendwo außen im Sonnensystem ein sehr massebehaftetes Objekt geben müsste. Die merkwürdige Bahn von Neptun deutet zumindest darauf hin. Allerdings weiß man ja bis heute nicht genau, was es sein könnte.



Haben schwarze Löcher nicht eine enorme Masse ? 



Haxxler schrieb:


> Wundert mich ja eigentlich schon, dass das bisher niemand hier gepostet hat.
> 
> http://www.faz.net/a...t-30722919.html



Das ist bisher nur eine Theorie von einem aus dem Cern, kein fakt!


----------



## jeef (11. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So richtige Zeitreisen sind aber nie möglich, da sich bei der Lichtgeschwindigkeit die Masse von einem selbst so erhöht das man schon längst vor der Lichtgeschwindigkeit gestorben ist.


Man holt soweit aus "Das man von Zeitreisen spricht" aber nicht soweit zu vermuten das man genau diesem Problem vllt auch (irgendwann) "entgegenwirken" könnte. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

jeef schrieb:


> Man holt soweit aus "Das man von Zeitreisen spricht" aber nicht soweit zu vermuten das man genau diesem Problem vllt auch (irgendwann) "entgegenwirken" könnte. ^^



Irgendwann. Ich glaube bis dahin ist die heutige Zivilisation schon längst vor die Hunde gegangen.


----------



## Thjodrerir (12. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ist bisher nur eine Theorie von einem aus dem Cern, kein fakt!



Es wurde doch schon bewiesen?

Teilchen erneut schneller als Licht


----------



## rawbin (12. Januar 2012)

Weltraum-Thread?

Da hab ich was für euch.

http://wikisky.org/

Viel spaß beim erkunden.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Januar 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Es wurde doch schon bewiesen?
> 
> Teilchen erneut schneller als Licht



Also ich sag dazu nur Folgendes: Wenn man immer wieder die Lichtgeschwindigkeit als Maximale bestätigt sieht, aber ein, zwei mal minimale Abweichungen errechnet werden, was ist dann wahrscheinlicher? Dass man sich bei der Lichtgeschwindigkeit immer wieder geirrt hat, oder ob man sich bei den Abweichungen leicht verrechnet hat?

Ansonsten muss ich nur an den Physik-LK zurückdenken. In irgendeiner Formel stand, wenn v gleich c wurde, im Nenner die 0 oder so ähnlich - sprich: Ungültig. C kann also von uns nicht erreicht werden. Schon deshalb nicht, weil die Masse immer weiter Richtung unendlich geht. Und bei C eben unendlich erreicht. 


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Menschen jemals auf einem anderen Planeten landen werden. Okey, auf dem Mars vielleicht. Aber das wird das höchste der Gefühle sein.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Menschen jemals auf einem anderen Planeten landen werden. Okey, auf dem Mars vielleicht. Aber das wird das höchste der Gefühle sein.




Naja ich denke da wird noch mehr drin sein. Man muss halt nur die Geschwindigkeiten erhöhen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Naja ich denke da wird noch mehr drin sein. Man muss halt nur die Geschwindigkeiten erhöhen.



Und welchen soll man dann erreichen? Liegen ja doch alle viel zu weit weg.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und welchen soll man dann erreichen? Liegen ja doch alle viel zu weit weg.




Vielleicht benutzt man erstmal den Mars als Basis?


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Haben schwarze Löcher nicht eine enorme Masse ?



schwarze Löcher haben so viel Masse wie der Stern den sie vorher waren 
im Falle eines schwarzen Lochs heißt es nur das der Stern nicht mehr genug Energie hatte um seiner eigenen Gravitation zu widerstehen


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vielleicht benutzt man erstmal den Mars als Basis?



Wie ich geschrieben habe - außer Mars. Was will man denn da? Ein roter Felsplanet ohne Atmosphäre. Selbst wenn man da eine Basis errichten würde, welchen wissenschaftlichen Mehrwert hätte man?


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wie ich geschrieben habe - außer Mars. Was will man denn da? Ein roter Felsplanet ohne Atmosphäre. Selbst wenn man da eine Basis errichten würde, welchen wissenschaftlichen Mehrwert hätte man?



wenn terra forming später mal möglich wird, könnte man aus dem roten stein bestimmt ein schönes fleckchen machen


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> schwarze Löcher haben so viel Masse wie der Stern den sie vorher waren
> im Falle eines schwarzen Lochs heißt es nur das der Stern nicht mehr genug Energie hatte um seiner eigenen Gravitation zu widerstehen



Steigt die Masse eines schwarzen Loches nicht? Zumindest wenn es Dinge aufsaugt.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Januar 2012)

das stimmt schon, aber anders als man denkt ist es nicht so das plötzlich alles in umgebung des schwarzen loches angesaugt wird.
wenn die sonne z.b. spontan ein schwarzes loch wäre, würde sich an der umlauf bahn der planeten und anderer dinge in unserem sonnensystem nichts ändern.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und welchen soll man dann erreichen? Liegen ja doch alle viel zu weit weg.



interstellare reisen sind meiner meinung nach, nach dem eheutigen stand der wissenschaft,eh nur mit dieser methode machbar:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperraum

der hyperraum wird in vielen sf-filmen/romanen unter dem begriff warpantrieb,sprich verzerrungs-oder krümmungs-antrieb, beschrieben...alle beziehen sich auf den hyperraum...

wer sich mal damit auseinandersetzen möchte kann z.b. dieses buch mal lesen: 
http://www.amazon.de/Im-Hyperraum-Reise-Zeittunnel-Paralleluniversen/dp/3499603608


----------



## Wolfner (14. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wie ich geschrieben habe - außer Mars. Was will man denn da? Ein roter Felsplanet ohne Atmosphäre. Selbst wenn man da eine Basis errichten würde, welchen wissenschaftlichen Mehrwert hätte man?



Warte mal ein paar Jährchen bis wir uns alle um Platz und Wasser gegenseitig abmurksen. Dann ist der Mars gleich viel interessanter


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Januar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> interstellare reisen sind meiner meinung nach, nach dem eheutigen stand der wissenschaft,eh nur mit dieser methode machbar:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperraum
> 
> der hyperraum wird in vielen sf-filmen/romanen unter dem begriff warpantrieb,sprich verzerrungs-oder krümmungs-antrieb, beschrieben...alle beziehen sich auf den hyperraum...



Wir reden hier von Populärwissenschaft - also die gleiche "Wissenschaft", die auch immer wieder Weltuntergangsbücher für 2012 verzapft. Weder wurde der Hyperraum bisher in der Fachliteratur ernsthaft diskutiert, noch wurde er von Einstein ernsthaft berücksichtigt. Die Theorie sagt nur, dass es ihn geben kann, aber man weiß nichts über seine Eigenschaften. Warum soll man sich im Hyperraum schneller fortbewegen können? Wie du gesagt hast, der Begriff stammt aus der Sci-Fi-Literatur. Mit ernsthafter Physik hat er nichts zu tun. Da glaube ich eher an die Story von Mass Effect, als daran.


----------



## Thjodrerir (15. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von Populärwissenschaft - also die gleiche "Wissenschaft", die auch immer wieder Weltuntergangsbücher für 2012 verzapft. Weder wurde der Hyperraum bisher in der Fachliteratur ernsthaft diskutiert, noch wurde er von Einstein ernsthaft berücksichtigt. Die Theorie sagt nur, dass es ihn geben kann, aber man weiß nichts über seine Eigenschaften. Warum soll man sich im Hyperraum schneller fortbewegen können? Wie du gesagt hast, der Begriff stammt aus der Sci-Fi-Literatur. Mit ernsthafter Physik hat er nichts zu tun. Da glaube ich eher an die Story von Mass Effect, als daran.



/sign

Jeder, der ernsthaft denkt, das der Hyperraum intensiv erforscht wird, sollte sich doch erstmal darüber
informieren.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. März 2012)

Der Ursache für die vermeidlich überlicht schnellen Neutrinos scheint gefunden: scienceblog
Ein Fehler in einem Übertragungskabel. Nach Neueinstecken sind die Neutrinos plötzlich genau so schnell wie von der Relativitätstheorie vorhergesagt.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. März 2012)

Hab ich mir schon von Anfang an gedacht das es nur ein Fehler war. Nur für die Medien war es ja sofort beschlossen das es wahr war -.-


----------



## Yadiz (10. März 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Naja ich denke da wird noch mehr drin sein. Man muss halt nur die Geschwindigkeiten erhöhen.



Du denkst zu 3-dimensional  
Ich glaube nicht, dass es je möglich sein wird, auf herkömmliche Weiße Planeten zu bereisen, die außerhalb unseres Sonnensystems liegen.
Oder zumindest würde das selbst mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit sehr lange dauern,  um dort anzukommen. Afaik 10 Jahre. http://de.wikipedia....silon_Eridani_b



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von Populärwissenschaft - also die gleiche "Wissenschaft", die auch immer wieder Weltuntergangsbücher für 2012 verzapft. Weder wurde der Hyperraum bisher in der Fachliteratur ernsthaft diskutiert, noch wurde er von Einstein ernsthaft berücksichtigt. Die Theorie sagt nur, dass es ihn geben kann, aber man weiß nichts über seine Eigenschaften. Warum soll man sich im Hyperraum schneller fortbewegen können? Wie du gesagt hast, der Begriff stammt aus der Sci-Fi-Literatur. Mit ernsthafter Physik hat er nichts zu tun. Da glaube ich eher an die Story von Mass Effect, als daran.




Mit ernsthafter Wissenschaft hat das zumindest in der Theorie schon zu tun =) http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/4D


----------



## Ol@f (11. März 2012)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Ceiwyn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wir reden hier von Populärwissenschaft - also die gleiche "Wissenschaft", die auch immer wieder Weltuntergangsbücher für 2012 verzapft. Weder wurde der Hyperraum bisher in der Fachliteratur ernsthaft diskutiert, noch wurde er von Einstein ernsthaft berücksichtigt. Die Theorie sagt nur, dass es ihn geben kann, aber man weiß nichts über seine Eigenschaften. Warum soll man sich im Hyperraum schneller fortbewegen können? Wie du gesagt hast, der Begriff stammt aus der Sci-Fi-Literatur. Mit ernsthafter Physik hat er nichts zu tun. Da glaube ich eher an die Story von Mass Effect, als daran.
> ...


Hm, ich versteh den Zusammenhang zwischen deiner Behauptung und dem angegebenen Link nicht so ganz.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. März 2012)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Mit ernsthafter Wissenschaft hat das zumindest in der Theorie schon zu tun =) http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/4D



das was du da verlinkt hast sind dimensionen und keine hyperräume und wenn man es genau nehmen will gibt es nach derzeitigen stand der physik 7 dimensionen oder mehr nur halt sehr eng aufgewickelt


----------



## Yadiz (11. März 2012)

Ließ Dir den ganzen Artikel durch, ist halbwegs verständlich, nicht nur die ersten paar Zeilen 
Den Raum, der entsteht, wenn man den 3-dimensionalen Raum, durch eine 4te Koordinatenachse erweitert, nennt man Hyperraum. 
Dumm nur dass man das im 3dimensionalen Raum nicht visualisieren kann.

Als Erklärung das Video:  
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=UnURElCzGc0


----------



## tear_jerker (11. März 2012)

der wikipediaartikel bezieht sich auf dem hyperraum als beschreibung für einen mehrdimensionalen raum, das ist was anderes als der hyperraum den uns sci fy zeigt.
die aufgewickeltenten 7 dimensionen werden von stephan hawking seinem buch Universum in einer Nussschale (oder der große Entwurf, ist etwas her seit ich beide bücher gelesen habe) erklärt.


----------



## Ol@f (11. März 2012)

Man sollte jedoch nicht vernachlässigen, dass es sich in den beiden von dir genannten Werken von Hawking um Populärwissenschaft handelt (ohne deren Qualität wirklich zu kennen).


----------



## tear_jerker (11. März 2012)

populärwissenschaft heißt das die sachverhalte für nichtphysiker verständlich geschrieben sind. was da drin steht ist alles richtig nur zeigt er dir nicht die formeln oder beweisführung im detail


----------



## Ol@f (11. März 2012)

Das Problem ist, wenn man sich auf populärwissenschaftlicher Ebene bewegt, kann man dadurch selbst nichts erklären, und auch nur in sehr groben, vereinfachenden Zügen sagen, worum es geht. Es fehlt einem einfach das Vorwissen um verstehen zu können, was und wieso "wirklich" passiert. Häufig meint man danach, es verstanden zu haben.


> was da drin steht ist alles richtig nur zeigt er dir nicht die formeln oder beweisführung im detail


Naja, Theorien würde ich jetzt nicht so einfach als richtig bezeichnen.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. März 2012)

lass es mich so formulieren: was da drin steht ist momentaner stand der wissenschaft.


----------

